# World's Most Expensive Spreader Review



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi everyone. I just joined the forum but I am a huge fan of the LCN, Connor Ward and Grass Daddy who I just realized lives next to me in RI! I have made a number of videos but recently did a tour of the SR2000 by the Andersons. I think some of you might find this interesting since it is pretty unusual in its design and known for ultra accuracy.

Hope you might enjoy!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I actually looked into getting one of those many years ago when I was looking to get a new spreader. It does have a very interesting design but I don't think that justifies the extra cost and it can be found for much cheaper than $1200. I'm still very happy with my Spyker 120lb spreader and really like the fact that it has a gate instead of the 3 holes like most other spreaders have.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

silvercymbal said:


> Hi everyone. I just joined the forum but I am a huge fan of the LCN, Connor Ward and Grass Daddy who I just realized lives next to me in RI! I have made a number of videos but recently did a tour of the SR2000 by the Andersons. I think some of you might find this interesting since it is pretty unusual in its design and known for ultra accuracy.
> 
> Hope you might enjoy!


Great Review of the AP2000SR!!!

As mentioned before, I found an AP2000 (non-stainless steel version) for $100 on Facebook Market Place that had been used one time for seeding. I added the side deflector kit for an additional $90.

For my needs, I will never have to buy another spreader again. I seriously love it! I suggest others be on the lookout for these used spreaders...


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> silvercymbal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I just joined the forum but I am a huge fan of the LCN, Connor Ward and Grass Daddy who I just realized lives next to me in RI! I have made a number of videos but recently did a tour of the SR2000 by the Andersons. I think some of you might find this interesting since it is pretty unusual in its design and known for ultra accuracy.
> ...


Wow very cool! You beat my deal at that price point! Yes, I was very surprised how great these are also. Not sure why they don't sell them more mainstream but I guess for the people that want them they know how to find them. I saw a landscaper with a pair of them in his truck the other day here ready to work.

I liked making the video since I couldn't find much at all about it except for the Everiss videos on calibration.

Thank you for the reply and info!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

silvercymbal said:


> I liked making the video since I couldn't find much at all about it except for the Everiss videos on calibration.


Definitely not a lot of info out there about this spreader. I think your video is very helpful. The installation of the Auxiliary Shutoff Plate (3rd hole) had me a little challenged due to blurry b&w instructions.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> silvercymbal said:
> 
> 
> > I liked making the video since I couldn't find much at all about it except for the Everiss videos on calibration.
> ...


Thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anyone have experience with a Scotts/Andersons professional drop spreader with a 36" swath?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Anyone have experience with a Scotts/Andersons professional drop spreader with a 36" swath?


Not personally no - but I know Spyker and Lesco both make them and are about the only "current" models I can find in a 36" width.

I have tossed around the idea a few times for a drop spreader - but finding info/videos (preferable) are few and far between. Before I consider dropping that kind of coin, I want to know more (as a home owner).


----------

